# HELP!! my first case of ick? 4 neon tetra all dead. :(



## fishnewb (Apr 25, 2007)

i have a 10g tank, 3 dwarf rainbow, 4 neon tetras.

i noticed on wednesday morning white specks on the fish, treated them with ick wednesday night with API's liquid super ick cure. administered the second dose last night. when i got home tonight all the 4 neon tetra were dead. and this is especially odd - when i went to scoop them up with my net, one of them just fell apart into 3 pieces. one of them is missing too. i'm thinking it's definitely the super ick cure that killed them.

the three rainbows are still covered in white spots, it looks worse than before i treated them. they're very active still and are eating regularly. what's going on here? is this medication not good enough or something??

i'm going to do a water change right now ...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not familar with, API's liquid super ick cure, but some meds are toxic to tetras and recommended for 1/2 doses. Give us the active ingredient(s). There are some ich remedies that are toxic to fish, some are toxic to your bacteria and others are safe but don't work. Always change water between doses as directed on the bottle as toxic levels can build up quickly in multiple doses. Also change water any time you have dead fish, since you are going to have ammonia and sick fish don't need the stress. *No ich remedy works overnight* Ich has several forms in its life cycle and only one of them is vulnerable to meds. You need to find a treatment that your fish can tolerate for 10-14 days. Raising the temperature speeds up ich's life cycle so the cure works faster. The white spots may be the last to go away.


----------

